# Newegg Now Owned by Chinese Company



## Raevenlord (Oct 14, 2016)

The Wall Street Journal's earlier report about an expected record-setting 2016 in regards to chinese investment in the United States was right. Newegg Inc., one of the most popular online tech-related retailers, is now reportedly owned by chinese company Hangzhao Liaison Interactive Information Technology Co., Ltd. (Liaison Interactive).

After September's reports of a significant investment from the Chinese company on Newegg, which would allow the California-based company to "accelerate the pursuit of the company's strategic initiatives" and into high-growth markets such as eSports, VR (Virtual Reality) and AR (Augmented Reality), it now appears that the investment was much more than a simple capital infusion: it was a bid towards controlling an effective majority in the American company's shares.




 



The deal, with a value estimated around 17.7 billion yuan (around 2.63 billion dollars; higher than some countries' GDP), will give Liaison Interactive control of 55.7% of the California-based company. As a result, Newegg thus becomes one of Liaison Interactive's subsidiaries.

The deal is expected to aid Liaison Interactive in bolstering its global competitiveness, allowing for a gigantic expansion into the American market. The company praised Newegg's recognizable brand and strong consumer confidence. Liaison Interactive expects Newegg to become an important part of the company's liquidity channel through its hardware and software offers, thus complementing the China-based company's product channels. As always, in the wake of this acquisition, changes are expected in Newegg's overall structure, in either its organization, personnel, business, financial and/or management fields.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

I haven't bought from newegg in a while, Amazon just works better for me and delivers faster...  but I am still sad to see an old-time (at least, in tech terms) American company go to China like that.


----------



## 20mmrain (Oct 14, 2016)

well there goes the customer service at newegg.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Oct 14, 2016)

It's been Amazon and Microcenter for me for quite a while now.  Every once in a long while, I'll check out Newegg's page and see a shell shocker deal that tempts me but I've held off on buying anything from them for longer than I can remember.  Their prices used to be spectacular, any more they just seem to be another retailer.


----------



## ssdpro (Oct 14, 2016)

20mmrain said:


> well there goes the customer service at newegg.



Can it be worse?  If you buy something between 1 November and 31 January you get hour long waits on hold.  They charge 15% restock fees on just about everything.  Some items can be returned for refund, some items replacement only.  Sometimes your item ships next day, sometimes in three days.  Sometimes they ship it on a Friday and send tracking but nothing actually ships until the next Tuesday.  Fragile items ship in boxes too big with no foam or padding.  

Amazon is the way to go.  Some items are slower to get to Amazon but if you have a problem Amazon stands by it.  Replacement, refund, anything - customer first.  If you buy it you know exactly when it ships - same day or next day if you have Prime (and you even know which it will be before purchase).  You get items in two days or next day for just a few bucks.  If you need to speak with someone they are there instantly or in minutes.


----------



## Prima.Vera (Oct 14, 2016)

The Chinese are not conquering U.S. Are buying it piece by piece...


----------



## ssdpro (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I haven't bought from newegg in a while, Amazon just works better for me and delivers faster...



Exactly


----------



## 64K (Oct 14, 2016)

I hope this doesn't end up badly for Newegg.

I used to buy almost all of my hardware from Newegg but in recent years I've bought almost everything from Amazon. I still use Newegg to sort through a category of a piece of hardware and then when I find a few that I'm interested in I check Amazon. Usually Amazon has the same or better price and I can count on getting free shipping if order is over $49.


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

ssdpro said:


> Amazon is the way to go.  Some items are slower to get to Amazon but if you have a problem Amazon stands by it.  Replacement, refund, anything - customer first.  If you buy it you know exactly when it ships - same day or next day if you have Prime (and you even know which it will be before purchase).  You get items in two days or next day for just a few bucks.  If you need to speak with someone they are there instantly or in minutes.



Once upon a time, that was newegg.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Oct 14, 2016)

RIP Newegg.


----------



## Caring1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Welcome to the new Ali Baba


----------



## Steven B (Oct 14, 2016)

From all their shady activities, i thought they were already owned by a Chinese company? Maybe they are now officially owned by one?

Amazon isn't the most excellent, but at least they have easy no hassle returns and carry most everything with same if not lower prices than Newegg. I switched over a bout a year ago and never looked back.

Microcenter is my go to of course, id pay a little extra just to be able to walk into a store and return it if I need too, plus being able to see what you buy before hand is nice.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 14, 2016)

Prima.Vera said:


> The Chinese are not conquering U.S. Are buying it piece by piece...



I always have told my friends the Chinese don't need to conquer the U.S. militarily.  We're selling it to them bit by bit.  

I expect that now we will see a lot more of the $7,500.00 Chinese knockoff GPU's for sale. 

Even so, I cannot bring myself to use Amazon for tech for anything other than a sale until they fix their stupid organization and classification.  It is HORRIBLE!.


----------



## Steven B (Oct 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I always have told my friends the Chinese don't need to conquer the U.S. militarily.  We're selling it to them bit by bit.
> 
> I expect that now we will see a lot more of the $7,500.00 Chinese knockoff GPU's for sale.
> 
> Even so, I cannot bring myself to use Amazon for tech for anything other than a sale until they fix their stupid organization and classification.  It is HORRIBLE!.


That's why you research which product you want elsewhere and just purchase from Amazon (I only purchase if it has prime for example, since I have prime).


----------



## alucasa (Oct 14, 2016)

Used to use Newegg 100% but lately I've been using Amazon more. So right now it's more like Newegg 70% / Amazon 30%.

What I do like about Amazon is free shipping option in Canada. It's especially great option for buying cases where Neweggs charge at east 15 CAD for shipping whereas Amazon charges zero.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 14, 2016)

Steven B said:


> That's why you research which product you want elsewhere and just purchase from Amazon (I only purchase if it has prime for example, since I have prime).



Which I do.  Now look what I found simply searching for MSI GTX 1070.
https://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_ss_fb_2_12?url=search-alias=computers&field-keywords=msi+gtx+1070&sprefix=MSI+GTX+1070,undefined,263

Just on the first of 14 pages, you have laptops, SLI bridges and desktops as well as actual GPU's.  At least with Newegg, that shit is not all jumbled together like a box of toys dumped on the floor.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Even so, I cannot bring myself to use Amazon for tech for anything other than a sale until they fix their stupid organization and classification. It is HORRIBLE!.



Agreed, which is why I almost exclusively still buy my tech purchases from Newegg.  I've never really had a problem with the customer service, maybe being a premier member helps, I do know you get a special premier member support phone number.  I've never had a hassle with returns from Newegg either.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Oct 14, 2016)

20mmrain said:


> well there goes the customer service at newegg.


The customer service advantage that Newegg once had, has been gone for years now. I don't see how it could get any worse.

I try and make most of my purchases on Amazon these days for this exact reason.


----------



## nemesis.ie (Oct 14, 2016)

So NewEgg is now owned by a company called "LIIT".

I suppose having your company name abbreviate to 1337 is a bit harder. 

(Ignoring the first word as that usually seems to just denote the location with Chinese companies).


----------



## TheinsanegamerN (Oct 14, 2016)

Newegg used to be great. Even recently, they had that kick-ass lawyer taking on patent trolls. 

but lately, they've been slipping. their prices are not as competitive as they used to be, and they charge so much for shipping. Usually amazon ends up cheaper. Which sucks, because amazon doesnt have everything. 

then you add in newegg's customer support issues and the fact that much of their stuff is not refundable, only replaceable with the same thing, and newegg isnt really top of my list anymore. 

Sadly, it will probably end up going the way of tigerdirect in a few years.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I guess they will have more counterfeits


----------



## acperience7 (Oct 14, 2016)

Built my last2 PC 's  with these guys, but that was back in 2013 (last full build) . Since then it's been Micro Center and Amazon for me. I never had a bad experience with Newegg. The walls just kinda rose up around them.


----------



## Fourstaff (Oct 14, 2016)

US has a very vibrant capital market, the fact that Newegg is being bought by Chinese not by savvy US investors means that its probably not attractive enough.


----------



## RejZoR (Oct 14, 2016)

Soon, China will own everything. Basically their companies can get huge within their own market and then they can buy even global players because China alone has so many people it's like 1/3 of the entire world within their country itself. Only other country that can brag with that is India. Which is basically the other 1/3 of the world population...


----------



## domnatr6 (Oct 14, 2016)

Welp, that's it for my business.  I pretty much exclusively used Newegg for major tech upgrades/purchases for years now.  Enjoyed the layout and ability to find products much better than Amazon for building PC's.  My cash will now go to AMZ.


----------



## Hood (Oct 14, 2016)

Newegg is the best site in the world for browsing through their catalog - the fine-grain control of options is unmatched, and the amount of info about each item is also vastly superior to Amazon's.  For example, a recent search on Newegg for CPUs compatible with Asrock Deskmini 110) - one of the 23 different parameters selectable is TDP, allowing me to quickly find all compatible 65 watt TDP socket 1151 CPUs, from Celerons to i7s (one 91 watt CPU remained on the results list, but still that's only one out of 19 results).  You cannot even do this on Amazon - in CPUs, out of only 16 selectable parameters, 7 of them are crap like Amazon Prime, free shipping, packaging, certifications (Amazon frustration-free or Energy Star),  useless options.  So, as rtwjunkie said, "I cannot bring myself to use Amazon for tech for anything other than a sale until they fix their stupid organization and classification. It is HORRIBLE!".


----------



## domnatr6 (Oct 14, 2016)

Soooo, sounds like to me use Newegg to gather a parts list, use Amazon to buy.  Roger that.


----------



## RazrLeaf (Oct 14, 2016)

I didn't know people have had such shoddy customer service from Newegg.  I've had customer service from them that rivals Amazon. Orders that shipped out of their Edison, NJ warehouse would get to me in a day.  I've returned a product under their Iron Egg Guarantee without hassle (only thing I've ever returned, and I didn't have Premier back then).

I'm surprised to see that they have such a bad reputation. I get more hassle from Amazon about returns.

Though I do have (and have had for a while) Newegg Premier for free. I know that Premier gives me free return shipping, and waives the restocking fee.

But I too hope that new ownership doesn't change things too much on the customer-facing side of the company.

I've still been having good fun with their deals/rebates, and avoiding the sales tax that Amazon charges in my state.  Amazon still hasn't been able to match Newegg's pricing, or its search capability, or its deal emails.  And I have much more confidence in the specifications and product details listed on Newegg.


----------



## Disparia (Oct 14, 2016)

First order. Is that an IBM DeathStar? Maybe... mine didn't die though. Had a fan-cool HDD bay which wasn't nearly as common as it is today.

Nostalgia aside, this move doesn't help. It also doesn't hurt much either, as I've been with other stores for several years now. Like previous posts, just don't have the same feels anymore.


----------



## Fx (Oct 14, 2016)

domnatr6 said:


> Soooo, sounds like to me use Newegg to gather a parts list, use Amazon to buy.  Roger that.



This is what I have been using them for years now. They used to be my one-stop shop, but Amazon took that role about 5-6 years ago. You just can't beat Newegg's system for drilling down an item.



RazrLeaf said:


> I'm surprised to see that they have such a bad reputation. I get more hassle from Amazon about returns.



I find that shocking. I have probably performed 60-80 returns since 2007 and never experienced a single hassle. Matter of fact, whenever I have an issue, their CS has always sided in my favor and even extended compensation in gift cards for inconvenience. There is one rule that I apply that greatly assists me though; I am a Prime member and only try to buy Prime-labeled products. Whenever you start messing with 3rd party sellers within Amazon, you are asking for slow processing, delayed shipping, and exorbitant restocking fees.


----------



## GhostRyder (Oct 14, 2016)

Wow, not sure how I feel about this.  I do buy still from Newegg but depending on how things change I may change up.


----------



## FR@NK (Oct 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> I cannot bring myself to use Amazon for tech for anything other than a sale



I used to feel this way, but convenience of amazon out weighs most of the shortfalls. Even now I've been using amazon for car parts which seems like such a terrible idea but I cant resist the selection and quick shipping.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Newegg will be ran into the ground thanks to knock off stuff.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

Fx said:


> I find that shocking. I have probably performed 60-80 returns since 2007 and never experienced a single hassle. Matter of fact, whenever I have an issue, their CS has always sided in my favor and even extended compensation in gift cards for inconvenience. There is one rule that I apply that greatly assists me though; I am a Prime member and only try to buy Prime-labeled products. Whenever you start messing with 3rd party sellers within Amazon, you are asking for slow processing, delayed shipping, and exorbitant restocking fees.



My latest experience with Amazon returns has been a nightmare.  I bought a Toshiba laptop, I have Prime and it was a Prime purchase.  I ordered right in the middle of moving, so I received it a day or two before we moved and just packed up for the move unopened.  I frankly didn't have time to deal with setting up a new laptop, I just used my old one during the move.  A few weeks later I finally get to unpacking the box with the laptop.  I start it up, and the touch pad doesn't work and the battery doesn't either.  It has one of those internal batteries, not an removable one.  It was as if the battery and the touch pad both weren't connected internally.  If I pulled the power cord, the laptop instatnly shutdown.  Not a graceful shutdown, just BOOM totally dead.

I contacted Amazon for a replacement, and they wouldn't even give me that.  They told me it was past the return period(14 days apparently) and there was nothing they were willing to do.  I have to deal with Toshiba to get it fixed.

When calling Newegg's Premier support line, I've gotten them to replace or refund items that were past the 30 day return limit.  I've never had an issue like this with Newegg's Premier support.  Amazon's support on the other hand has burned me a few times.


----------



## Fx (Oct 14, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> My latest experience with Amazon returns has been a nightmare.  I bought a Toshiba laptop, I have Prime and it was a Prime purchase.  I ordered right in the middle of moving, so I received it a day or two before we moved and just packed up for the move unopened.  I frankly didn't have time to deal with setting up a new laptop, I just used my old one during the move.  A few weeks later I finally get to unpacking the box with the laptop.  I start it up, and the touch pad doesn't work and the battery doesn't either.  It has one of those internal batteries, not an removable one.  It was as if the battery and the touch pad both weren't connected internally.  If I pulled the power cord, the laptop instatnly shutdown.  Not a graceful shutdown, just BOOM totally dead.
> 
> I contacted Amazon for a replacement, and they wouldn't even give me that.  They told me it was past the return period(14 days apparently) and there was nothing they were willing to do.  I have to deal with Toshiba to get it fixed.
> 
> When calling Newegg's Premier support line, I've gotten them to replace or refund items that were past the 30 day return limit.  I've never had an issue like this with Newegg's Premier support.  Amazon's support on the other hand has burned me a few times.



Damn, that is unfortunate. I have only asked them once for a return for an Intel NUC that was 3 weeks past the return window and received it. I probably would have called back to get another rep or asked to speak with a manager.


----------



## arterius2 (Oct 14, 2016)

This is actually good news, The Chinese know how to run their businesses far better than Americans.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 14, 2016)

(I've been around long enough to remember when Newegg was a brick and mortar software store)


64K said:


> I still use Newegg to sort through a category of a piece of hardware and then when I find a few that I'm interested in I check Amazon.





Steven B said:


> That's why you research which product you want elsewhere and just purchase from Amazon





domnatr6 said:


> Soooo, sounds like to me use Newegg to gather a parts list, use Amazon to buy.  Roger that.


People don't seem to understand that there are consequences for their purchasing decisions.  We don't value value added service from companies today.  Amazon is a leach.  There's no value added to what they sell.  It's just a SKU that they happen to be able to sell for a small percentage less than most every one else. Does Amazon have a "tech expert" to help you with your purchasing decisions?


64K said:


> I hope this doesn't end up badly for Newegg.


It already has.


Fx said:


> You just can't beat Newegg's system for drilling down an item.


So what are you going to do once that goes away?

You get what you pay for.


----------



## ZoneDymo (Oct 14, 2016)

quite bunch of racist comments I must say...


----------



## Fx (Oct 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> People don't seem to understand that there are consequences for their purchasing decisions.  We don't value value added service from companies today.  Amazon is a leach.  There's no value added to what they sell.
> You get what you pay for.



Amazon offers consumers great value by making product returns very easy and free (through prime, which is reasonably priced) as well as passing their bulk discount savings down to us much like Costco does. I am baffled why you don't recognize that as value.

What more do you want? Perhaps for them to bake you a cake and ship it free too?


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 14, 2016)

ZoneDymo said:


> quite bunch of racist comments I must say...



Mine at least, was not intended as racist.  I just don't like seeing businesses leave my home country.  I'm sure the Chinese feel the same.


----------



## faddat (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> I haven't bought from newegg in a while, Amazon just works better for me and delivers faster...  but I am still sad to see an old-time (at least, in tech terms) American company go to China like that.




I shall now set you straight.  It may be somewhat humiliating, but you'll have to deal with it, because I am right.  Effectively, Newegg has ALWAYS been a Chinese company.  Now, it was an American company, owned by Chinese Americans, but let me assure you, Newegg was and is all about China's economic best interests.  It is one of many formal and informal pipelines for Chinese products to the states.  now, I have no problem with this and encourage the Chinese to start all the businesses they'd like.  

Your comment, in the context of the actual situation, just seemed vacuous and worth responding to.  Do better than that.


----------



## faddat (Oct 14, 2016)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> Well I am no longer a "Newegger"



Why?  

Where do you think your electronics (all of them these days) come from anyway?


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Oct 14, 2016)

Well I am no longer a "Newegger"


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 14, 2016)

Fx said:


> Amazon offers consumers great value by making product returns very easy and free (through prime, which is reasonably priced)



Newegg Preferred does the same, as well as free shipping, just like Prime. 

I have both and don't see the Amazon Prime as superior to it.  Advantage: Neither.


----------



## Recus (Oct 14, 2016)

Why Trump did nothing?

Another nail in his coffin.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 14, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> Newegg Preferred does the same, as well as free shipping, just like Prime.  I have both and don't see the Amazon Prime as superior to it.  Advantage: Neither.



Prime gives you 2-day shipping, newegg gives you 3-day.  _However_, newegg gives free rush processing so your order is almost always sent out the same day or first thing the following day.  So the time between when the order is placed, and when it is on your doorstep is about the same for both.

Also, Newegg Premier also gives you a special support number to call which has almost no wait time.  But Prime gives you digital video streaming, audio, and ebooks.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 14, 2016)

I'm really glad that there's a Micro Center in Massachusetts

 It still has that old-school 1980s sign


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 14, 2016)

I used NewEgg once last month on my new build but haven't used them in quite a while until then, now I won't be using them at all.. Although I do not like Amazons CEO I do use them for just about everything now a days.


----------



## Dave65 (Oct 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm really glad that there's a Micro Center in Massachusetts
> 
> It still has that old-school 1980s sign


Man id love a Micro center closer to me in Michigan..


----------



## SpartanM07 (Oct 14, 2016)

R-T-B said:


> Mine at least, was not intended as racist.  I just don't like seeing businesses leave my home country.  I'm sure the Chinese feel the same.



I don't think your statement was racist anyway seeing as every country is home to multiple races... Saying someone is racist based on them being fond of one country over another has nothing to do with race. However, saying someone is racist because of country preference, in my opinion, is racist itself because you're associating one country with the majority race, i.e. USA = Caucasian; China = Chinese, etc.

Anyway! I built my first computer using Newegg but have since switched more towards Amazon as Prime shipping usually makes the item cheaper, that or I buy used components on eBay for much cheaper than retail msrp.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Oct 14, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I'm really glad that there's a Micro Center in Massachusetts
> 
> It still has that old-school 1980s sign



Microcenter and frys


----------



## HammerON (Oct 14, 2016)

Let's be respectful and keep presidential politics out of this news thread.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 14, 2016)

Caring1 said:


> Welcome to the new Ali Baba



Does this mean I can buy all of my low price chinese knock off goods directly through newegg? If so screw everyone's complaints this is so much less shady.


----------



## LAN_deRf_HA (Oct 14, 2016)

I believe newegg has always had strong ties with china. Every time we've seen inside their operations almost every employee is Chinese. I doubt much will change culturally there.


----------



## 64K (Oct 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (I've been around long enough to remember when Newegg was a brick and mortar software store)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



For me, I don't need Newegg or Amazon to hold my hand in buying decisions but I recognize that some do. Also I don't feel guilty for using Newegg to help sort through a category of hardware easily and buying from Amazon instead. While it's there anyway, I will use it. I've spent thousands at Newegg in the past also. I like Amazon better for prices, free ordering without any special membership (over $49) and I have had an excellent experience with them. I did also have an excellent experience with Newegg as well so it's not about their customer service for me but that was years ago and maybe it's changed.


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 14, 2016)

Newegg Founder Fred Chang, who was born in Taiwan, has always kept a close tie with both China and Taiwan. So really no surprise here. I have been purchasing from Newegg for a long time and I see no reason of stopping. 

This is quite similar to the earlier Japanese buying spree when the Japanese Real Estate market soared through the roof. It has been like this for most developing countries. Then it was Japanese, now it is Chinese, in a few years it might be another country. However the same strict market rules still apply to all of them in US. It is not like they can operate in US like they are in China. 

I wouldn't call most comments here racist, more like ignorance based on lack of knowledge.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2016)

Jizzler said:


> First order. Is that an IBM DeathStar? Maybe... mine didn't die though. Had a fan-cool HDD bay which wasn't nearly as common as it is today.
> 
> Nostalgia aside, this move doesn't help. It also doesn't hurt much either, as I've been with other stores for several years now. Like previous posts, just don't have the same feels anymore.




Got me beat






Newegg has never been had the best prices, but they get the products first that's for sure. Its a day by day thing. If they have what I need then I go to them. Its the free market



*For those who disagree with buying from a Chinese company , what car do you drive? what monitor do you have? Hard Drive, graphics the list goes on*


----------



## ironwolf (Oct 14, 2016)

Jizzler said:


>


Just got me beat.


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 14, 2016)

thebluebumblebee said:


> (I've been around long enough to remember when Newegg was a brick and mortar software store)


Been there done that.



LAN_deRf_HA said:


> I believe newegg has always had strong ties with china. Every time we've seen inside their operations almost every employee is Chinese. I doubt much will change culturally there.


And you should see the property value that shot up for places on the other side of the 10 Frwy like Rowland Heights.  Though not just from Egg but plenty of other import industry that hail from that area   



arterius2 said:


> This is actually good news, The Chinese know how to run their businesses far better than Americans.


So you don't follow real geo-political/business news within communist China and the subsidiaries from the old ROC.  It's not always superiorly rosy for their populist. 

Newegg was always the easiest in drilling down to figure out what you were looking for. Their pricing has been good in the past, but I always check prices before buying. Out of the last 30 computer item I've purchased I might have gotten two from Amazon, their prices are far from always the best (including I have Prime and buy tons of stuff from Amazon).  Always have had deliveries from Egg on the doorstep in less than 3-Days (<25mi away),  most of the time it's dropped by OnTrack, or anymore Egg's own fleet of Transports'.  Being I'm minutes away from both a Fry's and MicroCenter I do purchases from either, but for me it's mostly about price (with shipping and to get it to the doorstep) and more often than not... Newegg comes out on top.

Newegg customer service has always been above board and always fair about returns, exchanges and/or refunds, credit.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 14, 2016)

Look what you paid for that Socket A board


----------



## HisDivineOrder (Oct 14, 2016)

First, Amazon goes to the dogs and now Newegg gets bought out.  I know people will argue Amazon is fine and that'd be true, if I felt like paying $99 annually for a membership fee to get my purchases in this lifetime.  Or if Amazon didn't charge tax.  But they do.  And I don't see why I should have to pay an annual fee to get the old value pricing they used to give or even give a fig if they ship the product asap regardless of shipping service selected.

Now Newegg is going to go down, too.

/sigh


----------



## bogmali (Oct 15, 2016)

Recus said:


> Why Trump did nothing?
> 
> Another nail in his coffin.



I have to ask, what does that have to do with the topic?


----------



## Aztut (Oct 15, 2016)

64K said:


> I hope this doesn't end up badly for Newegg.
> 
> I used to buy almost all of my hardware from Newegg but in recent years I've bought almost everything from Amazon. I still use Newegg to sort through a category of a piece of hardware and then when I find a few that I'm interested in I check Amazon. Usually Amazon has the same or better price and I can count on getting free shipping if order is over $49.



That's exactly what I do, but I have Prime, so free shipping most of the time!


----------



## Tartaros (Oct 15, 2016)

Casecutter said:


> So you don't follow real geo-political/business news within *communist China* and the subsidiaries from the old ROC.  It's not always superiorly rosy for their populist



You are 30 years late saying that. Move on already.


----------



## AsRock (Oct 15, 2016)

Only shop Newegg, i have had 0 issue's with them in the passed unlike Amazon, i hope this don't mean i will have to wait a month to get some thing ( J\K ).   Another sad day.

Really liked Newegg due to receipt's as they keep them for many years so no worry about losing one.  Prices have always been alright for me even more so the tax free part which may of ended some time ago although not to sure about that.

Should i expect more spam now too .


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 15, 2016)

Ever since Newegg forced a friend of mine to pay a restocking fee on top of heavy monitor shipping costs on one that arrived damaged so bad that the control buttons fell out I stopped buying from them.

Amazon has the best customer service and that's what matters most to me, especially that they make returning things so easy by shipping you a replacement first with a box and label for the item to be returned.


----------



## Melvis (Oct 15, 2016)

Newegg would you like to stop over charging us Australians please? Thanks!


----------



## fluxtatic (Oct 15, 2016)

ssdpro said:


> Can it be worse?  If you buy something between 1 November and 31 January you get hour long waits on hold.  They charge 15% restock fees on just about everything.  Some items can be returned for refund, some items replacement only.  Sometimes your item ships next day, sometimes in three days.  Sometimes they ship it on a Friday and send tracking but nothing actually ships until the next Tuesday.  Fragile items ship in boxes too big with no foam or padding.
> 
> Amazon is the way to go.  Some items are slower to get to Amazon but if you have a problem Amazon stands by it.  Replacement, refund, anything - customer first.  If you buy it you know exactly when it ships - same day or next day if you have Prime (and you even know which it will be before purchase).  You get items in two days or next day for just a few bucks.  If you need to speak with someone they are there instantly or in minutes.



Amazon has really started to irritate me, as I don't have Prime. Without it, their shipping rates are outrageous, and the lead time seems to be "eh, we'll get to it when we get to it." $14 to ship something less than half a pound that will likely come from the DC 5 miles from my apartment, and it's going to take a week or more? Nah. It's obvious they use it as leverage to encourage people to drop the $100 on Prime, but I don't like being strong-armed like that. I'll stick with Newegg and small e-comm sites. Plus Newegg's chief council, Lee Cheng, takes no greater pleasure than going to trial with patent trolls, so that's enough reason to throw money at them, for me. I hope the new owners let him carry on with that.


----------



## birdie (Oct 15, 2016)

NewEgg doesn't accept international Visas for reasons which are beyond my understand but now with the Chinese taking over I guess this artificial limitation will finally be lifted for good. The Chinese are not known to be philanthropists.


----------



## jaggerwild (Oct 15, 2016)

New Egg's customer service has long been bad(sense Premier started)not willing to pay extra to be in the club affords you a lot of delays. Then again everything they sell is from China, THANKS RONALD REGAN(good ole Bed Time for Bonzo)


----------



## Rickkins (Oct 15, 2016)

Well, that's it then. Never gonna buy from newegg again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 15, 2016)

Tartaros said:


> You are 30 years late saying that. Move on already.



You really have fallen for propaganda.  Nothing has changed in China. 



jaggerwild said:


> New Egg's customer service has long been bad(sense Premier started)not willing to pay extra to be in the club affords you a lot of delays.



And this is ZERO difference from Amazon.  If you don't pay for Prime, here is how an Amazon order goes-

Day 1: Accept your money.  Day 2: Look at your order.  Supervisor talks to employees about maybe, at their leisure gathering up some of your order.  Day 3: Find most of your items in warehouse. Day 4: Finish finding all your items and send to packaging.  But, it's too late to go out, so pickup is scheduled the next day.  However, status shows shipped because they entered they printed the shipping labels.  Day 5: Package is picked up by a Nepalese porter and hand carried to the nearest shipping place with the slowest service.  It sits for the afternoon.  Day 6 (very early- 1AM) your package is loaded on a truck.  Day 7: it arrives at a transfer point.  There it sits to await enough packages going to nearest transfer center to you on Day 8, when it finally departs and is then incommunicado on tracking until Day 12, when status finally shows "Out For Delivery".


----------



## zhangfeideya (Oct 15, 2016)

eh' As an ordinary Chinese,  I don't think that will affects me.


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)

rtwjunkie said:


> You really have fallen for propaganda.  Nothing has changed in China.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What delivery option box are you selecting when ordering? "Strap it to the back of an idiot and turn him loose" option?

The shipped and expected delivery days have broken down though. Sometimes I get a email saying the items have shipped after I receive them and sometimes I don't receive any emails after ordering anymore.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 15, 2016)

64K said:


> What delivery option box are you selecting when ordering? "Strap it to the back of an idiot and turn him loose" option?
> 
> The shipped and expected delivery days have broken down though. Sometimes I get a email saying the items have shipped after I receive them and sometimes I don't receive any emails after ordering anymore.



I really have to agree with him.  Shipping/Handling time at Amazon without Prime is stupid long.  It is mainly the handling time, but I've had some long shipping times too when using the free option after $50.  I think it would have been faster if they loaded it up on the back of a donkey let the donkey deliver it from Indianapolis.


----------



## 64K (Oct 15, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I really have to agree with him.  Shipping/Handling time at Amazon without Prime is stupid long.  It is mainly the handling time, but I've had some long shipping times too when using the free option after $50.  I think it would have been faster if they loaded it up on the back of a donkey let the donkey deliver it from Indianapolis.



True. You and @rtwjunkie are right. The free shipping after $49 order can take a while and there is a lack of communication about the processing and shipping of the order to the customer. I get the impression that Amazon has a hard time staffing their distribution centers because they don't pay enough and it attracts somewhat incompetent staff or short-termers that move along once they have found a better job (turnover).


----------



## TRUELOVE95 (Oct 15, 2016)

Almost all products are made in China. This just means cheaper prices. but of course the fear of "communism" is still high amongst the easy to brainwash.


----------



## Nightmanager (Oct 15, 2016)

The thing is, NewEgg was founded by Fred Chang, a Taiwanese citizen.  He and the other owners were ALWAYS Taiwan or Chinese nationals.   The company has never been owned by Americans and never even employed many Americans.  

Now, it's majority owned by a Chinese company.   But the truth is it has always been owned and operated by Chinese.     While Liason may have their own way of doing things, it just changes from one set of Chinese owners to a new set.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 15, 2016)

I got no complaints about Newegg, or Amazon


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 16, 2016)

faddat said:


> Do better than that.



Nope, I am sorry.  Just being a conduit to China does not change the ownership or where the support staff, hirees, warehouses, etc, are preferentially based.  I will not "do better than that" because from a consumer perspective, I am correct.

Also, just being born in a foreign country does not make one unable to be "American."  If the company was HQ'd in America and run by a citizen, that's enough for me.


----------



## kn00tcn (Oct 17, 2016)

wow, all those weird boycott comments, you people are real jerks, why dont i boycott all your companies for taking away my local ones & putting a strain on the entertainment industry here

at the same time you dont boycott the incredibly sleazy pricing they have been doing for years, inflating during demand while the hardware companies get nothing extra



R-T-B said:


> Mine at least, was not intended as racist.  I just don't like seeing businesses leave my home country.  I'm sure the Chinese feel the same.





R-T-B said:


> Nope, I am sorry.  Just being a conduit to China does not change the ownership or where the support staff, hirees, warehouses, etc, are preferentially based.  I will not "do better than that" because from a consumer perspective, I am correct.
> 
> Also, just being born in a foreign country does not make one unable to be "American."  If the company was HQ'd in America and run by a citizen, that's enough for me.


a bunch of chinese/taiwanese people doing business in north america doesnt exactly make them local, nor does a parent company make it an import

in fact serious business is international at this point (i didnt realize logitech is swiss until a few weeks ago!), i want all companies from all locations to be everywhere, the insecurities seem to come up from superpower citizens or tiny places that get taken over by superpower companies

it's not like it's logistically possible for the new owner to decide to somehow remove all or most local employees or HQ & restart it in asia

(then there are situations where a company is american, but most of the work is in asia or other poor areas, such as clothing/mining/manufacturing, on top of that the company proceeds to add a huge markup to fund their expensive marketing campaign & athlete spokesmen... how can anyone feel good about that? if a chinese company offers lots of local jobs then it's almost as good as a local company offering lots of local jobs... like some of those independent clothing ones that purposely stay in the country)


----------



## R-T-B (Oct 17, 2016)

I do know that if mainland China was less...  let's just call it "heavy handed" with companies under it's jurisdiction there'd probably be a lot less fear of it.

And I don't care if their "local" or not.  I really only care that they are HQ'd here for legal and consumer protection reasons.  That's fairly selfish I'll admit.  Welcome to the free market.


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 17, 2016)

Tartaros said:


> You are 30 years late saying that. Move on already.


Not sure what you meant... there is not a Communist China?


----------



## xkm1948 (Oct 17, 2016)

Casecutter said:


> Not sure what you meant... there is not a Communist China?



China is a totalitarian capitalist country run by the sons and daughters of first generation Chinese communist members. Yes they still use "communism" as sort of a tool for massive population mind control. Under the hood it is pure good old capitalism since the economy revolution by Deng Xiaoping in the early 1980s.

Communism is long dead. Even NK is more like a dictatorship instead of communism. It is just a way the elites use to control the mind of the easily manipulated masses who lacks independent thinking capability.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 17, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> China is a totalitarian capitalist country run by the sons and daughters of first generation Chinese communist members. Yes they still use "communism" as sort of a tool for massive population mind control. Under the hood it is pure good old capitalism since the economy revolution by Deng Xiaoping in the early 1980s.
> 
> Communism is long dead. Even NK is more like a dictatorship instead of communism. It is just a way the elites use to control the mind of the easily manipulated masses who lacks independent thinking capability.



Then you too, Sir, have been duped.  International Politics has long been my official field of study. Communism is not dead in China.  They have allowed capitalistic "elements" to exist in their society purely as a capital producing element, so as to propel the country quickly into the forefront, so self-conscious were and still are its leaders about their "image".  Totalitarianism may never have been part of true Communism, but it has been an element of every real world implementation of Communism.  China has not given up on Communism at all.


----------



## TheOne (Oct 17, 2016)

PCGamer has a new News article about this.

http://www.pcgamer.com/newegg-discusses-implications-of-pending-chinese-investment-deal/


> First of all, the deal is for $263 million, not $2.63 billion, according to Merle McIntosh, SVP of Sales and Marketing at Newegg. That's seems surprisingly low to us considering its last reported revenue was $2.7 billion in 2013. Regardless, it's enough to make Liason Interactive the majority owner, if in fact the deal closes. McIntosh also reiterated that nothing is yet finalized, saying the deal is still in progress as it awaits regulatory approval.





> A new majority owner from across the globe could signal a series of changes, and not necessarily for the better. Should you be worried? Not According to McIntosh, who says there won't be any change in management if and when the deal closes.
> 
> "While Liaison Interactive will own a majority stake in Newegg after the deal closes, it will be business as usual for us. Liaison has a track record of investing in companies and keeping management in place. The same will be true for Newegg. We will continue to put our customers first and provide the best selection and customer service for our tech-focused shoppers," McIntosh told _PCGamer_.


----------



## dozenfury (Oct 17, 2016)

Newegg was incredible about 10-12 years ago and I turned on everyone I knew to them, buying stuff constantly.  Over the years they went way downhill though to the point that I rarely still bought from them, and in the last few years they have been on the upswing and improving closer to where they were early on.  They can be an excellent place to buy products and far better than Amazon in some cases.  I have also had very positive experiences on Newegg with RMA's when needed.

At this point I usually check both Amazon and Newegg for computer products, and sometimes 1 or 2 other smaller but previously used and reliable sites for pricing.  I could do without the crazy number of Newegg rebates.  It's not Newegg's fault usually, but certain vendors put big rebates on everything they sell on Newegg, and it's a real roll of the dice ever actually getting your rebate even if perfectly submitted.  So I have learned to consider the price without the rebate when comparing to other sellers.       

Hopefully this change does not bring about negative results to one of my longtime and favorite e-tailers.


----------



## Casecutter (Oct 17, 2016)

xkm1948 said:


> China is a totalitarian capitalist country


Call me when it has some inkling of being a Democratically Elected Free Market Capitalistic system 



rtwjunkie said:


> China has not given up on Communism at all.


Amen!

They've provided a rich class but it's only about remaining palatable to generations that are still aligning with communist party members, but they could take it away and imprison you and your family member no questions asked .


----------



## D007 (Oct 18, 2016)

Annnnd I'm never buying from newegg again...


----------



## Jeffredo (Oct 20, 2016)

Newegg, Amazon, Jet.com, Superbiiz, NCIX, B&H - I shop all over the place.  Lately I haven't used Newegg for anything but research.


----------



## bf1singleplayersucksballs (Oct 25, 2016)

ill always be grateful to newegg for refunding me the shipping of my ref sapphire 8gb rx480(occed to 1365/2105, and yes im already getting memory errors in hwinfo, like 60in2hrs), which i brought in late july for msrp usd240 mind u. the price diff between standard and world eggsaver express was almost nothing, their mistake was giving me ups worldwide experdited(3-5days) even though i chose eggsaver express(2-3), being the principal'd money pincher i am, i asked for the diff between standard and express refunded, instead the lady(thk u Rella O'Connor...we'll bang ok?-commander sheppard) did the above. i then asked for tht 25usd paypal promo but she said thts only for us customers and tht was tht. oh yeah and tax free aint true, depends on the item and cost, cheaper means higher chance of being tax free. newegg prices are cheaper than my local etailer but the shipping makes it cost more in the end. apart from 1old book from amazon(liza's star wish) and halo figs from bigbadtoystore ive never brought anything tht shipped from overseas. fun fact if u get a refund on a game from the win10appstore u really do lose acess, a blue bluepopup will appear saying u refunded it. who else here sold their xbone after e3? why am i the only 1 who sees gears4 for the blurry mush it is? i installed g4 on a 2nd hdd, on 1 of the many times it bsod due to me testing overclocks, the whole game disappeared from the winapps folder, oddly reinstalling it on the 2nd hdd gives me a error code, but it installed on c drive just fine, too bad by tht time i already got my refund, ms customer support doesnt seem to realise i played many hours of the game using a different gamertag from the GT tht did the purchase, the lady just aplogised for how exicted i must hv been to play it only for the install to fail. so do tht, cause ull never know when ull need/want a refund


----------



## remixedcat (Oct 26, 2016)

newegg "premier" is a joke... they charge more than amazon prime and they STILL CAN'T GET 2 DAY DELIVERY!!!! Most items I got from NEP were 5-7 biz days still!!! not worth having it.


----------



## Jetster (Oct 26, 2016)

Isn't Amazon prime $100. Newegg premier is free for military, $30 is you have a student e mail address they have sales on the full price if you just wait. It doesn't give me two days delivery but it does give free shipping and they have accepted returns and paid shipping on item I did not end up needing, or items that were marked "no refund return only" they have given me a refund on a $550 GPU. I buy so much from them it pays for itself a few times over.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 26, 2016)

remixedcat said:


> newegg "premier" is a joke... they charge more than amazon prime and they STILL CAN'T GET 2 DAY DELIVERY!!!! Most items I got from NEP were 5-7 biz days still!!! not worth having it.



I get 2 day all the time with Newegg Premier, many times within 24 hours if it's in their Memphis warehouse.  And 1 return a year that they pay shipping for totally more than pays the cost, as well as the free shipping on purchases.


----------



## Robert Bourgoin (Oct 27, 2016)

I was done buying from Newegg for awhile cause the warranty issue I had with them not following through with a computer gone bad under the extended warranty. fast to answer my call but slow to take corrective action. I wanted to just drop the extended warranty and fix it myself. They would not refund or complete the fix. So with this news , it's all over with me and Newegg.  Amazon had been getting my business and will continue to do so.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 27, 2016)

I just had my first experience with the new owners of Newegg(if they are indeed in control now). On July 27 I ordered a copy of elder scrolls for Xbox one for my nephew and I paid in full for it as well as two day shipping.

 Today I got an email confirming the cancellation of the order much to my surprise even though I never requested  Its cancellation.(6 hours before its release mind You)

Newegg's solution to this issue, is to return the funds i used for the purchase, and for me to re-order it. But since i used a Gift card, i have to wait 2-3  business days, which if im lucky will have me ordering the game sometime early next week, instead of getting it 2day shipped on the 28th like it Should have been.(it releases on the 28th of this month aka tomorrow)

this is NOT how a company should treat a customer who until recently spent thousands every few months on theyre site.

so my options are to Re purchase the game, with more $$, or wait for the refund, and reorder it, or wait for the refund ,and buy it locally. Im choosing to wait for the refund, buy it locally to avoid any more BS from newegg, and spend the refunded gift balance, and never do business with newegg again.

Amazon looks like My new go to for all things online+shopping.

enjoy the new newegg. I for one, am NOT having an Eggcellent day.
sorry for the rant.


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 28, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> I just had my first experience with the new owners of Newegg(if they are indeed in control now). On July 27 I ordered a copy of elder scrolls for Xbox one for my nephew and I paid in full for it as well as two day shipping.
> 
> Today I got an email confirming the cancellation of the order much to my surprise even though I never requested  Its cancellation.(6 hours before its release mind You)
> 
> ...



I know it sucks, but that's not the new Newegg.  They've always done the end-around like that with cancelled orders and re-orders.


----------



## qubit (Nov 11, 2016)

ssdpro said:


> Can it be worse?  If you buy something between 1 November and 31 January you get hour long waits on hold.  They charge 15% restock fees on just about everything.  Some items can be returned for refund, some items replacement only.  Sometimes your item ships next day, sometimes in three days.  Sometimes they ship it on a Friday and send tracking but nothing actually ships until the next Tuesday.  Fragile items ship in boxes too big with no foam or padding.
> 
> Amazon is the way to go.  Some items are slower to get to Amazon but if you have a problem Amazon stands by it.  Replacement, refund, anything - customer first.  If you buy it you know exactly when it ships - same day or next day if you have Prime (and you even know which it will be before purchase).  You get items in two days or next day for just a few bucks.  If you need to speak with someone they are there instantly or in minutes.


I'm in the UK so don't shop at Newegg to comment, but I couldn't agree with you more about Amazon. Their customer service is second to none and therefore the go to place for everything. No wonder they're wiping the floor with the competition. Scan seem to be the only tech retailer who come close to this level of customer service.


----------



## jaggerwild (Jan 26, 2017)

I know this is old but wanted to chime in on it,
Ordered a new board last week, I had the money in my PP account so I payed with it. Today I saw my package was left on the front porch, went down to get it and it wasn't there. long story short, not sure if it was on my PP acount but my address it shipped to was my old address. Soon as I realized it was my old address i went by my old place and there is my new motherboard............My last oder before that, New Egg was offering a free game with the SSD I purchased. Sinse I wanted and enjoy games i ordered it, of couse the game did not come and new Egg knew nothing of the free offer.


----------



## Jetster (Jan 26, 2017)

jaggerwild said:


> I know this is old but wanted to chime in on it,
> Ordered a new board last week, I had the money in my PP account so I payed with it. Today I saw my package was left on the front porch, went down to get it and it wasn't there. long story short, not sure if it was on my PP acount but my address it shipped to was my old address. Soon as I realized it was my old address i went by my old place and there is my new motherboard............My last oder before that, New Egg was offering a free game with the SSD I purchased. Sinse I wanted and enjoy games i ordered it, of couse the game did not come and new Egg knew nothing of the free offer.



Good thing you figured it out


Just this week I had two Newegg orders that the product was not as good as I thought so I did a review stating I wasn't happy. It was only a $15 item and a $5 item. Newegg refunded both with me not even asking, or requesting to return them. They gave me one $5 gift card and another $15 card to use in the future and I did not have to return the items


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Feb 22, 2017)

Today, Newegg's e-mail deals include the MSI GTX 1080 DUKE, which according to the announcement here on TPU, was a card exclusively designed for the APAC market.  Just found this interesting.  Nice price at $560 after $20 MIR.


> characterized by a large triple-fan cooling solution that's optimized for the tropical climate of its target market


----------



## Yiannis58 (Apr 10, 2017)

Newegg was my favorite site..Cheap-Fast-Good Value....Now they have become A MAIL IN REBATE EXPENSIVE SITE..Sorry newegg you blew it..


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 10, 2017)

Yiannis58 said:


> Newegg was my favorite site..Cheap-Fast-Good Value....Now they have become A MAIL IN REBATE EXPENSIVE SITE..Sorry newegg you blew it..


Virtually everything I've ever purchased from Newegg has had a rebate.  This is nothing new.  What is new is how many items now have a shipping charge, no matter how much you buy.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2017)

Yeah i will not be buying from newegg for a long time after the crap i am going though right now.

Placed a order of a item from Newegg them self's and it's actually being shipped from China,  had no warning of this what so ever until shipping label was made, would of been much better of going though Amazon or even ebay at least i could of picked were the item was being sent from so.

Screw newegg it's dead to me now.


----------



## Solidstate89 (Apr 17, 2017)

AsRock said:


> Yeah i will not be buying from newegg for a long time after the crap i am going though right now.
> 
> Placed a order of a item from Newegg them self's and it's actually being shipped from China,  had no warning of this what so ever until shipping label was made, would of been much better of going though Amazon or even ebay at least i could of picked were the item was being sent from so.
> 
> Screw newegg it's dead to me now.


Was the product made in China? Was it brand new and possibly not in Newegg's warehouse?

I've had plenty of laptops over the years ordered from the manufacturer's website ship straight from China.


----------



## AsRock (Apr 17, 2017)

Solidstate89 said:


> Was the product made in China? Was it brand new and possibly not in Newegg's warehouse?
> 
> I've had plenty of laptops over the years ordered from the manufacturer's website ship straight from China.



Still should of had a warning, it should of gotten to me within 4-7 days as i was not going pay the 2-3$ for 3 days which MAY of come from the US then.  Either way it's already a day late and it's still in frigging China.

Could of gotten it else were and had in my hands by now.


----------



## MediaMan44 (Nov 27, 2019)

A few years back I used to buy everything from Newegg. Then we had to pay tax in our state and their competitive advantaged slipped away. And if that wasn't enough Amazon now beats the heck out of them with free and faster one day shipping.  Add in the third party vendors they have added now and I generally don't even search there any more. Even retailer Best Buy now tends to have more attractive deals as Newegg seems to struggle to keep up. It was great while it lasted!


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2019)

A month ago Newegg dropped the Premier accounts. I just paid shipping for some parts for the first time in years


----------



## MediaMan44 (Nov 27, 2019)

Good bye, Newegg! Hello Amazon! You were once the GREATEST until you sold your soul.


----------



## AsRock (Nov 27, 2019)

Ttime  to re-forget, Who:s Newegg ?


----------



## rtwjunkie (Nov 27, 2019)

Jetster said:


> A month ago Newegg dropped the Premier accounts. I just paid shipping for some parts for the first time in years


Guess they couldn’t compete on the free shipping with Amazon Prime. I ended my Newegg premier earlier this year and haven’t gone back to them for anything.  

As much as I hate Amazon’s organization of parts I will stick with them.


----------



## Jetster (Nov 27, 2019)

rtwjunkie said:


> Guess they couldn’t compete on the free shipping with Amazon Prime. I ended my Newegg premier earlier this year and haven’t gone back to them for anything.
> 
> As much as I hate Amazon’s organization of parts I will stick with them.



Say what you will. They still get the parts first
Plus Prime is so expensive


----------



## basco (Nov 27, 2019)

wait till amazon is a Monopol and then we all pay the price


----------



## 64K (Nov 27, 2019)

I haven't bought from Newegg in a long, long time. I get free shipping on just about everything on Amazon without Prime as long as the total order is $25 or more. I just have to wait a few more days to get what I ordered.

But Amazon's search engine is a mess. I sometimes go to Newegg to search for choices and then copy/paste the item in Amazon to buy.


----------



## MediaMan44 (Nov 27, 2019)

Back in the film days anyone deep into film *photography* would buy mail order from a NY company called *SPIRATONE*. It was started by Fred Spira in his parents apartment bathroom where he developed film. Spiratone had its very successful days in the 60's, 70's, and 80's until competition and a company buyout ended it. My basement darkroom was filled with purchases from Spiratone. Nothing stays the same. And today we have a similar evolving climate and the successes of yesterday may not work tomorrow. I sense Newegg under new ownership may continue changing to their detriment. My focus is narrow (being just my own personal experience) but where I always started with Newegg I find they no longer top the list. Cheap prices, free shipping, and no tax were the primary reasons for Newegg being my sole go to online seller.


----------



## Rains (Sep 30, 2020)

And it's STILL safer than giving money to Jeff Bezos.


----------



## EarthDog (Sep 30, 2020)

Rains said:


> And it's STILL safer than giving money to Jeff Bezos.


Interesting first post to dredge this up, lol.


----------

